# Half brother to half sister breeding..



## KayDawn (Jan 1, 2018)

What are your thoughts. Both lines are solid and do share some ancestry.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Depends. Why/What are you breeding for? Are both dogs health tested and titled?


----------

